# Reviews?



## ClearDonkey (Nov 27, 2016)

Something I consider - look what brands still have older trailers on the roads, I'm talking from the 90's. I believe this is a good indicator of quality, same goes for cars in my book. When we think of a good first car for a 16 year old, we think of toyota, ford, honda, etc...because we all know those are reliable brands, and it's not unrealistic to see those cars from the late 90's still driving on the road. If they were junk, they wouldn't last 20 years.

I personally loved any 4-Star trailer that I've ever had my horses in or stayed in myself. My family owned a 3 horse with LQ that was pretty new, and a family friend owned a 2 horse with LQ from the late 90's. Both were phenomenal trailers, and the only real difference in quality between them was that the late 90's trailer had an outdated interior in the human section because it was 20 years old. Both of the horse sections were awesome - padded dividers, ours had a stud wall that was super handy for storing hay/chairs/whatever in front of, lots of ventilation with windows and vents...Never had an issue hauling horses in either of them.

The rear tack in both trailers was very similar. The 3-tier saddle rack was totally removable and the rear tack divider was collapsible for more room if you need to haul larger horses or use the trailer for moving or whatever else. Every year with our trailer, we would remove all of the mats and spray out the inside and it looked good as new (ours was aluminum flooring). Lots of hooks for bridles, compartment on the door for little odds and ends. We regularly used our 4-Star trailer for camping with the horses, day shows, weekend long shows, even trailered 10 hours a few states away for a week. I don't have a single complaint.

Others on here know a lot more about the history of certain brands of trailers, including those that have went down in quality in recent years. I'm sure they will chime in.


----------

